# Trolley for Thetford toilet cassette



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi guys

Not sure if I've posted in the right section but does anyone know if there is a specific one you can buy please? We want a folding one that doesn't take up much room in the garage. I know some people buy one that's for suitcases but I've heard that you can get them specifically for toilet/water carrying/emptying? 

I read on a forum that someone had 'seen one which was a neat clip on trolley type thing for transporting the cassette once it is full. It was like a small rectangular metal plate with wheels with a strap that comes up to the top handle to keep it attached to the cassette. Makes it really easy to pull it to the disposal point', and they were looking for one, ring any bells with anyone ?

Since this summer when hubby hurt his back and I ended up carrying it for emptying I swore that we would buy one as I struggled so much lol.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=00P6Z33VTKQW5074AXZ1

tony


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Tony, maybe a little bit too heavy duty and industrial for what we need but will keep it in mind


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice bit of kit Gemmy but too heavy.

I have a shopping trolley and like all motorhome items it needs more than one purpose.

It can be used as a shopping trolley ..... there's a surprise.  

The 'bag' part slips off easily to reveal a lightweight frame with a folding bottom bit. The cassette is loaded and secured with a bungee.

I also carry water containers on it.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

3.1 KG too heavy :roll: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I believe that this is the same as ours.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9011832.htm


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure if I've posted in the right section but does anyone know if there is a specific one you can buy please? We want a folding one that doesn't take up much room in the garage. I know some people buy one that's for suitcases but I've heard that you can get them specifically for toilet/water carrying/emptying?
> 
> ...


I have something like that in my shed; I had it from a neighbour who is disabled and used to be a tugger. He used it for carting the Thetford to the dump. I'll get it out later and take a picture and post it on here.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We used a folding shopping bag trolley ( as suggested by 747) until we got a new van...now the cassette has it own wheels but amazon sell a this one and looks like it might be just the thing:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Design-Go-9..._sim_ap_4?ie=UTF8&refRID=1VPN3WDH0R8NH9VMYJC7

Mike


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

Shell181 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Not sure if I've posted in the right section but does anyone know if there is a specific one you can buy please? We want a folding one that doesn't take up much room in the garage. I know some people buy one that's for suitcases but I've heard that you can get them specifically for toilet/water carrying/emptying?
> 
> ...


 ___________________________________________________
This was our recent experience whilst camped at Bennicasim (Spain) for 6 weeks....... every day we walked down to the beach carrying our lightweight alloy chairs, towels etc until the second week we noticed other people from the same campsite utilising a small Sack trolley carrying what they needed for their beach day...we also observed campers using the same equipment for transporting the Cassette to you know where!! forget the grocery trolleys buy yourself the portable sack trolley....much more adaptable!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am looking for the same thing Boggy!
To date I have tried several trolleys, invariably with the same outcome.... the bungee straps ping off and I am left slightly red of face and once damp of hand, to struggle on but by now carrying the trolley in one hand and the cassette in the other.
So as Mike says, does anyone know of a purpose built trolley that is lighter than my van? 
747 as usual leads from the front with his tasteful shopping trolley but is it fully waterproof and is it easy to empty after my cassette leaks into it (well it might!).
I did at one time have a cassette with built in wheels (Oh joy!) but that is now in Ireland or Cyprus. The concept however of a pair of clip-on wheels could be the way to go.
Perhaps someone could put their inventing head on and design a universal pair of clip on wheels, there could be a market for them.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rosalan said:


> I am looking for the same thing Boggy!
> To date I have tried several trolleys, invariably with the same outcome.... the bungee straps ping off and I am left slightly red of face and once damp of hand, to struggle on but by now carrying the trolley in one hand and the cassette in the other.
> So as Mike says, does anyone know of a purpose built trolley that is lighter than my van?
> 747 as usual leads from the front with his tasteful shopping trolley but is it fully waterproof and is it easy to empty after my cassette leaks into it (well it might!).
> ...


You plonker Rodney! ..... as Del boy would say. :roll:

For cassette and water container duties, you just use the bare frame. The bag is stored away until needed for shopping duties. Your leaky cassette will leave a brown trail on the ground, not in the bag. :lol:

Just to add, we recently changed vans and now have the bigger C2 cassette. It was a bit unstable on this trolley so I made a wooden base (with cutouts) which securely slots into the tubular frame. The bungee now holds it firmly in place. For standard cassettes, nothings is required, the cassette sits on the bare frame of the trolley.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Park closer to the hedge :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

My wife has not complained about the weight of the cassette; yet!

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Spykal's Amazon link item is what I bought last year, I added a wooden base plate that securely holds either the toilet cassette or a 20 litre grey water container. Worked a treat during our 11 weeks in France this year, the wider wheels are what's needed for softer ground, it is light and folds down flat, has two good straps, extending handle and it has a 20kg capacity.

Terry


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're with 747 on this, and ours too is from Argos, BUT , you remove the shopping bag bit before you use the trolley to carry the cassette ! It takes seconds to un-velcro.

We have one exactly like the link from rosalan, bought from Maplin. but the wheels were not strong enough to stand up to gravel paths with a heavy load. The shopping trolley did years of duty as a shopping trolley with father-in-law and still is firm and strong enough to be used to carry out cassette over the worst surfaces. 

you need a bungee to fix the cassette on rough roads but, if they are smooth, you don't even need that. The whole thing weighs little and fits on the bike rack between the bikes and the van.

G


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, the shopping trolley was our solution too, though ours was from Lidl. We didn't use it for shopping but it has been used to take laundry to campsite washing machines. We ditched the wheels recently as we hadn't used them for ages but we still use the detachable bag stowed behind the driver's seat as it's useful for storing a few largish flatish things that don't easily fit anywhere else i.e. two melamine trays, two folding stools, the legs of a small folding table, a clothes airer, and several thin flexible chopping boards in a plastic bag.


Chris


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep shopping trolley for me too I once was wilding in a lovely spot in portugal at almograve intending to only stay a day or so hadn't emptied the loo, second day met up with another brit and ended up staying a week there was a fresh water outlet alongside but loos had to be emptied in the publics in the village ( immaculate) so the other guy who came every year had an older bag for his trolly to make it a little more discreet , 
When we bought this latest van I got one of the freshen up kits for the loo inc new cassette I carry this (well cleaned and sealed up in a bag) under the bed , as I haven't used it in three years might not make it back into the van next year ,


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

I have had this for a number of years, it is as far as I know designed specifically for a thetford cassette, although the retaining elastic strap is missing, but if anyone wants it, it is free to collect.

Martin


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. 
Looking forward to seeing the pic 'Bognormike' to see if it's what I'm after.
Going to be slightly cautious buying one as I've heard that some of them that are being used have rubbish wheels whereby on uneven surfaces etc they are practically useless!
Hopefully with your help I'll get it right the first time


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

mmm just read the replies again, it seems the majority go for a shopping trolley because it has more than one use. We only ever use campsites and once parked up the mh stays put and we generally bike to the supermarket with rucksacks on our backs, I suppose if we did get a shopping trolley if there was a supermarket within walking distance we could use it but saying that I think we have only ever walked once and that is the the one at Neufchatel-en-Bray when we've been on our way home so we didn't bother getting the bikes off.

Decisions decisions :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> Decisions decisions :lol:


They're pretty good for taking the laundry over to the launderette ....

G


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I bought a trolley from Homebase. It folds up fairly small and carries large sacks of dog food. It would take a cassette too. Very light weight and strong and the wheels are pretty good.

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homebaseuk/diy/sack-trucks/handtruck-max---90kg-360305


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> Looking forward to seeing the pic 'Bognormike' to see if it's what I'm after.
> Going to be slightly cautious buying one as I've heard that some of them that are being used have rubbish wheels whereby on uneven surfaces etc they are practically useless!
> Hopefully with your help I'll get it right the first time


Sorry, when i got it out of the shed it's completely different when opened up to what I expected  , you would have to wheel it along flat; I think maybe the neighbour tied it to the back of his wheelchair! 
That'll teach me to store things thinking "it'll come in useful someday!". Another one for the tip :roll:


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I have one like Gemmy posted.

I can cope with the cassette fine but needed a "manly" trolley to cart a grubby gas bottle from the village stores/garage back up to the ski aire.

Kev


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Buying a shopping trolley would be my last option tbh, I would prefer to buy something that is more for the use I want it for and also something that can be folded quite small. I'm still looking at them online but haven't found one yet that has ticked all the boxes with the majority of reviews being good.

Please keep the suggestions coming 

Thank you


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> Buying a shopping trolley would be my last option tbh, I would prefer to buy something that is more for the use I want it for and also something that can be folded quite small.
> 
> Thank you


I' m curious as to why you seem so set against a shopping trolley. A significant number of people on here use them and recommend them, they fold flat and weigh little, they are designed to carry heavy loads and remain stable on uneven surfaces, they have good sized wheels that do not wear or break and they do the job. That they have multiple uses only adds to the attraction for those of us who like to carry nothing that doesn' t have several functions.

As far as I can see none of the manufacturers of cassette toilets make a separate purpose built trolley to carry them.

We have a Home base sack trolley that we use in the garden for moving pots etc and it would do the job of cassette moving well but it is comparatively heavy and does not fold as compactly as the shopping trolley. We also have tried the Maplin plastic folding one pictured in an earlier post as well as a Lakeland folding plastic wheeled basket type thing. In both the latter the wheels were not strong enough or substantial enough to cope with the weight of a full cassette on uneven or rough surfaces and they now clog up the garage at home.

Good luck in your quest !

G


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

One thing to watch is the wheels and their lack of proper bearings.

We've thrown many away over the years as the shafts eat their way into the plastic hubs of the wheels.

Last one or two we have stripped the wheels and fitted steel bushes into the wheels which can be greased or oiled.

This one looks interesting:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131266352788

Peter


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with Grizzly.

However, if you would prefer the more substantial folding trolley then if you are passing, I will let you have one that we no longer need. It was ideal when we showed the Dogs. It was piled high with heavy dog cages and other paraphernalia, so is strong enough. I would not use it for the cassette however.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Rubbish! All of you. Especially 747 with his stupid Granny Grunt shopping trolley. I bet it has a tartan cover as well. I can just imagine him dragging it around Lidl / Aldi or whichever cheap as chips outlet he buys his baked beans from!

Ive invented my own. Not only will it ensure you get to the service point before anyone else but it also doubles up as secondary transport once your parked in an Aire / CL / Wild camping spot (Not popular on CC sites for some reason). Just sit the other half in the front and away you go. ITs best if the route your going is straight as the steering is a little tricky.

Here I am on the way to the service point at Wissant on Sunday morning. Notice the helmet. Safety first folks!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Love it ! Why hasn't he designed the seat a bit higher so he can actually sit on it though ? Could we tow it with one of those grit bin tow bars shown on another post ?

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I am still not 'there' yet, in looking for the perfect cassette trolley. To date I carry the thing but a minimum weight, size and designed for purpose unit that does not twist over on uneven ground eludes me still.
I rather like Barrys design but do not want to carry the extra fuel.

Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Could you modify my Zimmer frame Barry?

The Ladies at my Day Club would look at me in a new light.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *747 Wrote: *Could you modify my Zimmer frame Barry?
> 
> The Ladies at my Day Club would look at me in a new light.


I didnt know you had been allowed out during the day let alone to a ladies day club! Who signed the release orders? 8O


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thankyou for the kind offer 747.

Ok, so regardless of what I said in my earlier post, after weighing up what everyone has said I've decided to buy a shopping trolley lol to put us on until someone invents the perfect Thetford trolley :lol: 

Picking one up from Argos tomorrow  

Thank you for all your help


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Barryd, good luck with getting that one marketed :lol: 
Don't give up your day job :wink:


----------



## LaMB (Oct 20, 2011)

Shell181 said:


> Thankyou for the kind offer 747.
> 
> Ok, so regardless of what I said in my earlier post, after weighing up what everyone has said I've decided to buy a shopping trolley lol to put us on until someone invents the perfect Thetford trolley :lol:
> 
> ...


It will be handy dragging your shopping up steep hill as well I guess Didn't realise you were a granny. 

Martin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Shell181 said:


> ....someone invents the perfect Thetford trolley :lol:


Given some of the more obscure things that Fiamma and others market they're really missing a trick here. It's surprising that there are not loads of specially designed trolleys ( complete with huge price tag of course) designed to cart your cassette around. The " must have" accessory would be a small pump so that you don't have to actually lift the thing off the trolley.

G


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Noooo Martin please don't say that, I was thinking I might even use it now and again, I've chosen the brightest, coolest one I can see but I hate that they are known as 'granny' products lol


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Shell181 wrote: *Barryd, good luck with getting that one marketed :lol:
> Don't give up your day job :wink:


What day job?


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*loo trolley*

I've got one !! Compact & tucks into the loo locker.
Saw one many years ago on a site in Spain. Never been able to find one commercially so used the idea & made one from some off cuts of ply & a couple of wheels from B&Q.
I take it for a walk in the mornings, so named it Rover. It's a ****sooo you know.
I can take some photos if any ones interested. PM me.
Barrie.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I was nearly jumping up and down with joy then Barrie until I read it was homemade, maybe you should go on Dragons Den if it's that good cos there's deffo a market for it


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*loo trolley*

Whats wrong with home made ???
I could of course sell plans !!
Being retired leaves no time for commercial ventures.
Barrie


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: loo trolley*



bjandlin said:


> I've got one !! Compact & tucks into the loo locker.
> Saw one many years ago on a site in Spain. Never been able to find one commercially so used the idea & made one from some off cuts of ply & a couple of wheels from B&Q.
> I take it for a walk in the mornings, so named it Rover. It's a ****sooo you know.
> I can take some photos if any ones interested. PM me.
> Barrie.


Yes please, I can't wait to see a couple of offcuts from an old Tea Chest and 2 cheap wheels. :lol:

Only kidding, I bet you built the best soapbox racers when you were a kid .... no pram wheels were safe when you were about. :wink:


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh blimey I hope I haven't upset you, nothing wrong with homemade at all, just me and the hubby arn't very good DIY er's thats all lol


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*loo trolley*

OOPS,
My rather old computer translated " Engineered in wood " as homemade,
Sorry.
Barrie.


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*loo trolley*

Funny you should say that 747 !!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After some thought, it could be possible for a vacuum moulded base (or glass fibre) that echoed the shape of the cassette end. With a simple axle and wide wheels. A vertical post handle with a velcro strap to secure the top of the cassette.... ah! Dreams... aint they wonderful.

Alan


----------

